# JD 4100 60" Mower Deck Gearbox DE19068 Rebuild Kit



## PrometheusX99 (Jul 22, 2015)

Does anyone know of anyone who sells a rebuild kit for a JD 4100 mower deck gearbox DE19068?

Deere parts sectional index http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/...s.HomePageServlet_Alt?search=model&model=4100 only describes the unit as a total replace. Local JD dealer tells me they do not sell or source seals / bearings and that you have to buy the complete gear box for >$600.00

Looking on eBay and other sites, cannot find anyone who sells the parts as a rebuild kit. 

My specific issue is with the output shaft, need seals, bearings, snap rings for output side upper and lower. 

Input side is fine but I'd replace those as well if I could source them. 

Any help appreciated, thanks.


----------



## bluespade00 (Apr 9, 2017)

im looking too no luck


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Prometheus, welcome to the tractor forum.

You can find replacement bearings and seals (and probably snap rings as well) at a bearing shop. Can't help you with a rebuild kit.

If you have noisy gears in the gearbox, they will remain noisy even with new bearings & seals. My guess is that this is the primary reason for replacing the gearbox.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Prometheusx99 !
Unfortunately,total replacement is the only way,on those gearbox units.
As far as I know,they don't even offer any stats,for clearances,gear mesh,etc.!


----------

